# can Pistraus



## Roi Marphille

A can Pistraus: a mal viatge, a la perdició. «Eren molt rics, però tota la seva riquesa se n'ha anat a can Pistraus». 

algú hi ha anat mai? je je je
per cert, sabeu d'on ve aquestra expressió? jo no en tinc ni idea. 
Es diu a tots els territoris?

salutacions
Roi


----------



## Laia

Segons el diccionari, ve de:



> [com les variants _pistrac, pistracs_, probablement del cast. _pistraje, pistraque_, encreuament de _pisto_ i _comistraje_]


 
No l'havia sentit mai de la vida... puc preguntar d'on has tret aquesta expressió?


----------



## Roi Marphille

ui, l'he sentit tota la vida, es diu a la zona d'Osona i a moltes d'altres.


----------



## Laia

És com un sinònim per "anar-se'n en orris"?


----------



## betulina

Sí, més o menys és com dir "anar-se'n en orris". Jo per aquí també l'he sentida tota la vida.
El diccionari etimològic diu pràcticament el mateix que el que ha citat la Laia, que segurament ve del castellà.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo sí que l'he sentit però no la faig servir. Abans diria que "alguna cosa se'n va anorris" (... anorris?´... es diu així?... ho vaig a buscar...  ) o també diria "ha fet fallida" o "ha anat malament" depen de amb qui parli.

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Jo sí que l'he sentit però no la faig servir. Avans diria que "alguna cosa se'n va anorris" (... anorris?´... es diu així?... ho vaig a buscar...  ) o també diria "ha fet fallida" o "ha anat malament" depen de amb qui parli.
> 
> Mei


 
Mei... mira el post núm. 4 
Per cert, s'escriu "abans", amb "b" alta.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Mei... mira el post núm. 4


 
Mare meva... quina vergonya!  No em feu gaire cas avui... ahir va ser una nit molt llarga... gràcies joves!

Mei


----------



## Laia

Tranquil·la...
Aquí tots fiquem la pota, un dia o un altre.



			
				Mei said:
			
		

> Mare meva... quina vergonya!  No em feu gaire cas avui... ahir va ser una nit molt llarga... gràcies joves!


Jajaja... sí, sí, sobretot els dies que hi ha ressaca...


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Tranquil·la...
> Aquí tots fiquem la pota, un dia o un altre.
> 
> 
> Jajaja... sí, sí, sobretot els dies que hi ha ressaca...


 
 Justa la fusta! Ai ai ai...


----------



## Samaruc

No ho havia sentit mai. Curiós, això de can Pistraus...


----------



## Anna Più

Hola de nou,
Se n'ha anat a Can Pistraus, en orris... i jo també hi relaciono l'expressió anar-se'n endoina.
però potser erro... 

A reveure,
A+


----------



## betulina

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola de nou,
> Se n'ha anat a Can Pistraus, en orris... i jo també hi relaciono l'expressió anar-se'n endoina.
> però potser erro...
> 
> A reveure,
> A+



Aquesta no l'havia sentida mai! Ho he buscat al diccionari i diu:

"Mot emprat en l'expressió * en doina* _ loc adv_  En moviment, fora de lloc, en renou. _On hi ha mainada tot va en doina!"

_No acabo de veure que sigui el mateix, però igualment és una gran troballa!


----------



## mitums

*Anar-se'n a Can Pistraus* vol dir acabar malament alguna cosa. Pel que sembla, Can Pistraus era un bordell situat a Montjuïc.


----------

